# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Mi CV  Soy estudiante de ing agronoma, requiero hacer practicas.

## jorjex

Soy estudiante de la carrera de ingeniería Agronoma de la Universidad Privada Antenor Orrego - Trujillo, La  Libertad, curso el 9vo ciclo de la carrera, por lo cual deseo realizar practicas profesionales para poder ampliar mis conocimientos adquiridos en aula y ala ves ayudar en mejoras en los cultivos, por mi experiencia laboral es en el área de riego, como son fertilización manejos de los programadores de riego, mantenimiento de sistema, instalaciones. Adjunto mi curriculum  con mis datos personales. GraciasTemas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Requiero 72 TN de piña Hawaii y productores de tuna y carambola Malas Prácticas Laborales perjudicarían TLC Perú  EE.UU. Estudiante Ultimo Año Facultad de Agronomia. Ing. Agronomo Estudiante ultimo año. Ing. Industrias alimentarias (u.n.a.l.m.)

----------

